# Confused



## v4nd06 (Mar 11, 2013)

My wife and I have been married for 7 years. We have been facing problems for the last 2 years. We made decisions together to try to find happiness. However, none of those worked out. So we then sat down one day and decided that we needed to separate. There was a paper that we made decisions on together concerning the separation. Such as...... I would live in the home, she was moving in with her mother, etc... We both signed and dated it. However, i went to visit my brother recently and she decides to go to the house and take some items that we did not agree too. I have not changed the locks yet on the house. I was wondering if anyone knew what my rights were and maybe what should I do? Thank you

:scratchhead:


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

v4nd06 said:


> My wife and I have been married for 7 years. We have been facing problems for the last 2 years. We made decisions together to try to find happiness. However, none of those worked out. So we then sat down one day and decided that we needed to separate. There was a paper that we made decisions on together concerning the separation. Such as...... I would live in the home, she was moving in with her mother, etc... We both signed and dated it. However, i went to visit my brother recently and she decides to go to the house and take some items that we did not agree too. I have not changed the locks yet on the house. I was wondering if anyone knew what my rights were and maybe what should I do? Thank you
> 
> :scratchhead:




What is the paper called that you signed? I know that once my husband responded to My Divorce Complaint, there were statements on it that neither one of us could remove anything from the property without consent of the spouse. Check out your paperwork, it may address it.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Considering that she has broken the agreement, I would change the locks. She has moved out. It may be partly her house, depending on what the ownership is, but it is no longer her home. Protect yourself.


----------



## Pops001 (Feb 10, 2013)

Laws are different everywhere, do yourself a huge favor and sit down with a lawyer ASAP. That paper the both of you signed probably has very little legal binding, keep in mind the house is still hers too and changing the locks can not stop her from entering her house anytime she wants to. You need professional legal counsel right now or this could get ugly real fast.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Depends on what she took.

Some pots and pans and dishes, meh.

The TV and sound system, fridge, washer/dryer, car, front door, windows, sinks, toilets, etc....then you've got a problem.

But I would probably change the locks at this point just to protect yourself. If she asks who changed the locks, just tell her that some items disappeared and you just wanted to make sure someone else doesn't have a key to your house to protect both of your assets in the house.

You're not blaming her for the items being gone, but she'll get the message loud and clear.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Pops001 said:


> Laws are different everywhere, do yourself a huge favor and sit down with a lawyer ASAP. That paper the both of you signed probably has very little legal binding, keep in mind the house is still hers too and changing the locks can not stop her from entering her house anytime she wants to. You need professional legal counsel right now or this could get ugly real fast.


Good advice, Pops.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

v4nd06 said:


> My wife and I have been married for 7 years. We have been facing problems for the last 2 years. We made decisions together to try to find happiness. However, none of those worked out. So we then sat down one day and decided that we needed to separate. There was a paper that we made decisions on together concerning the separation. Such as...... I would live in the home, she was moving in with her mother, etc... We both signed and dated it. However, i went to visit my brother recently and she decides to go to the house and take some items that we did not agree too. I have not changed the locks yet on the house. I was wondering if anyone knew what my rights were and maybe what should I do? Thank you
> 
> :scratchhead:


If that's an informal document, for an informal (not legal) separation, I doubt it has any legal standing.

You need to a legal separation, something enforceable, if you are serious about this.

Otherwise, it's still her house too.


----------

